# HAMRADIO Center stores > Lucky No. 9 >  ร้าน Lucky No. 9 เครื่องและอุปกรณ์ราคาถูกจากโรงงานจีน (เครื่องจีนถูกที่สุด)

## Lucky No. 9

จำหน่ายวิทยุและอุปกรณ์สื่อสารตั้งแต่ของเล็กๆ เช่น ขั้วต่างๆ, สายอากาศยาง, สายอากาศชัก, แพคถ่าน, ไมโครโฟน, สายอากาศติดรถยนต์และอุปกรณ์, ไปจนถึงเครื่องวิทยุสื่อสารมือถือและเครื่องติดตั้งในรถยนต์ต่างๆ และอื่นๆมากมาย ฯลฯ ราคาถูกกว่าในท้องตลาด

ติดต่อเราทาง *Facebook* ได้ที่ https://www.facebook.com/LuckyNo.9 


ท่านที่ขายเครื่องจีนอยู่แล้ว หรือ กำลังคิดอยากจะขาย ติดต่อมาครับ
*วิทยุเครื่องมือถือจีน* รูปภาพเลื่อนลงไปดูด้านล่างนะครับ
- IC-51AB    ###  ราคา 1,049 บาท
- IC-950      ###  ราคา 1,049 บาท
- IC-V9O (ดำ-แดง)    ###  ราคา 1,049 บาท
- IC-280E    ###  ราคา 1,049 บาท
- IC-300C    ###  ราคา 1,049 บาท
- IC-300S    ###  ราคา 1,049 บาท
- IC-330 (เครื่องแดง) ###  ราคา 1,099 บาท
- IC-340 (เครื่องดำ)   ###  ราคา 1,099 บาท
- IC-51R      ###  ราคา 1,049 บาท
- IC-91AD    ###  ราคา 1,049 บาท
- IC-92AD    ###  ราคา 1,049 บาท
- IC-092      ###  ราคา 1,049 บาท
- IC-290      ###  ราคา 1,049 บาท
- IC-330      ###  ราคา 1,049 บาท
- IC-270      ###  ราคา 1,049 บาท
- IC-52DR    ###  ราคา 1,249 บาท รุ่น สองความถี่ เครื่องสีแดง
- IC-V80E    ###  ราคา 1,649 บาท
- IC-80FX    ###  ราคา 1,649 บาท
- IC-V82      ###  ราคา 1,549 บาท
- MOTORORA GP-329 (เครื่องดำ)    ###  ราคา 1,149 บาท
- MOTORORA GP-329 (เครื่องแดง)  ###  ราคา 1,149 บาท
- MOTORORA GP-301        ###  ราคา 1,249 บาท
- Motorola MT-777            ###  ราคา 1,449 บาท
- MOTORORA GP-339        ###  ราคา 1,549 บาท
- TYT F8R PLUS   ###  ราคา 1,299 บาท
- TYT UVF-9       ###  ราคา 1,259 บาท รุ่น สองความถี่ 144/245MHz เครื่องสีดำ
- TYT UVF-9       ###  ราคา 1,259 บาท รุ่น สองความถี่ 144/245MHz เครื่องสีแดง
- FNUV97 มี 4 สี ดำ, เหลือง, น้ำเงิน, ลายพรางทหาร  ###  ราคา 1,299 บาท รุ่น สองความถี่ 144/245MHz

*แบตเตอรี่และแท่นชาร์จต่างๆ*
- แบตยาว v90,uv97 ### ราคา 349 บาท
- แบต ICOM 80FX ### ราคา 449 บาท
- แท่นชาร์จวิทยุจีน TYTF-5,51B,300,200C,997 ### ราคา 299 บาท
- แท่นชาร์จ AY ### ราคา 379 บาท

*เครื่องมือวัดค่าต่างๆ*
- เครื่องวัดความถี่และวัตต์ GY561 ### ราคา 1,799 บาท

*ไมโครโฟนและลำโพงต่างๆ*
- ไมโครโฟน ICOM HM-133V ### ราคา 550 บาท
- ไมค์ใหญ่ มีแจ็คkenwood,icomตรง,icomงอ,moto,yaesu ### ราคา 199 บาท
- ไมค์ HM-46 ICOM ### ราคา 199 บาท
- ไมค์หูฟังแบบ FBI ### ราคา 119 บาท

*สายอากาศเครื่องมือถือต่างๆ*
- เสามือถือ ย่าน 140-150MHz, 150-160MHz, 160-170MHz และ 245-246MHz ### ราคา 89 บาท
- DIAMOND ANTENNA RH-795 TAIWAN ### ราคา 399 บาท
- DIAMOND ANTENNA RH-701 ### ราคา 119 บาท
- DAIMOND ANTENNA RH-771 ### ราคา 149 บาท

*สายอากาศติดรถยนต์ (เสาโมบาย)*
- แท็กซี่โปร ย่าน 140-150MHz , ย่าน 150-160MHz , ย่าน 245MHz (อย่างดี) ### ราคา 159 บาท
- DIAMOND ANTENNA DP-CL2E (ซีโหลดจีน) ### ราคา 399 บาท
- NL-770S ย่าน 245MHz ### ราคา 229 บาท
- NL-770S ย่าน 136-245MHz ### ราคา 229 บาท
- NL-770S ย่าน 136-174/430MHz ### ราคา 229 บาท
- NL-144SP ย่าน 144MHz ### ราคา 199 บาท
- HH-VM10A ย่าน 136-174MHz ### ราคา 449 บาท
- เสาโมบายปรับความถี่ได้ ย่าน 136-174MHz ### ราคา 1,199 บาท
- ควอเตอร์เวฟ MDI-150G ย่าน 144MHz ### ราคา 199 บาท
- M-507 ย่าน 136-245MHz ### ราคา 349 บาท
- SG-7200 ย่าน 144/430MHz ### ราคา 629 บาท
- SG-7500 ย่าน 144/430MHz ### ราคา 629 บาท

*เม้าท์ติดรถยนต์ต่างๆ*
- H-100 ไม่มีสาย ### ราคา 609 บาท
- H-100L ไม่มีสาย แม็คลายเนอร์ ### ราคา 509 บาท
- H-300B รางน้ำ ไม่มีสาย ### ราคา 759 บาท
- H-300W รางน้ำรุ่นดี ไม่มีสาย ### ราคา 759 บาท
- H-400B 2 ชั้น ดำ ไม่มีสาย ### ราคา 809 บาท
- H-400W 2 ชั้น ขาว ไม่มีสาย ### ราคา 809 บาท
- H-100 สาย RG58 ### ราคา 839 บาท
- H-100L สาย RG58 แม็คลายเนอร์ ### ราคา 759 บาท
- H-300B รางน้ำ สาย RG58 ### ราคา 979 บาท
- H-300W รางน้ำรุ่นดี สาย RG58 ### ราคา 979 บาท
- H-400B 2 ชั้น ดำ สาย RG58 ### ราคา 1,179 บาท
- H-400W 2 ชั้น ขาว สาย RG58 ### ราคา 1,179 บาท


เฉพาะเครื่องวิทยุสื่อสารทุกรายการจัดส่งฟรี อุปกรณ์อื่นๆมีค่าจัดส่งเพิ่มเติมตามขนาดและน้ำหนักของสินค้า จัดส่งได้ทั้งบริษัทขนส่งเอกชนต่างๆ และ ไปรษณีย์ EMS *ไม่รับจัดส่งระบบพัสดุเก็บเงินปลายทาง(พกง.)



*ขั้นตอนและข้อตกลงการสั่งซื้อสินค้า* 
- แจ้งความจำนงว่าจะซื้อสินค้า ผู้ขายจะตอบว่ามีสินค้าในสต็อกหรือไม่ ในเวลานั้น 
- ถ้ามีสินค้า ผู้ซื้อก็โอนเงินเข้ามาทางหมายเลขบัญชีที่แจ้งไว้หน้าเพจ หลังจากตกลงสั่งซื้อภายใน 24 ชั่วโมง
- หลังจากนั้นก็แจ้ง ชื่อ-ที่อยู่ เบอร์โทรศัพท์ พร้อมจำนวนเงินและเวลาที่โอนเงิน มาทางหน้าเพจหรือทางข้อความ 
- จากนั้นผู้ขายจะตรวจสอบยอดการโอนเงิน เมื่อได้รับการโอนเงินเรียบร้อยแล้วจะจัดส่งสินค้าให้ภายใน 1-2 วันทำการ 
- ผู้ซื้อสามารถเลือกระบบการจัดส่งได้ทั้งแบบไปรษณีย์ EMS หรือ แบบจัดส่งทางบริษัทขนส่งเอกชน เช่น NTC และบริษัทอื่นๆ ฯลฯ
- เมื่อจัดส่งแล้วเฉพาะการส่งทาง EMS ผู้ขายจะมาแจ้งหมายเลขติดตาม EMS ให้ทราบ
- ถ้าเลยใน 2 วันทำการหลังโอนเงินแล้วไม่ได้รับหมายเลข EMS จึงค่อยติดต่อผู้ขายเพื่อทวงถาม

* หมายเหตุ เมื่อท่านตกลงซื้อถือว่าท่านได้ตกลงยินยอมตามข้อตกลงนี้แล้ว
- สินค้าทุกรายการ ไม่รับประกันความพอใจ เปลื่ยนหรือคืนสินค้า ยกเว้นปัญหาที่บกพร่องมาจากโรงงานที่ผลิต
- สินค้าอิเล็กทรอนิกส์ที่จะรับประกันปัญหาที่เกิดจากการผลิตภายใน 7 วัน และ สินค้าต้องอยู่ในสภาพสมบูรณ์ไม่มีรอยการใช้งานหรือเปิดแกะ
- ร้าน Lucky No.9 จำหน่ายสินค้าออนไลน์เท่านั้น ไม่รับนัดเจอครับ


สินค้ามีมากยังลงไม่ครบ เพิ่มเติมให้เรื่อยๆครับ

ติดต่อทาง PM ในเว็บนี้ หรือ Facebook https://www.facebook.com/LuckyNo.9

----------


## Lucky No. 9



----------


## kearaJuivy

live for orgys bendover take it up the ass you bbw twilight sex hentai cum soaked jeans hot hentai wallpaper wife and husbend sex slim brunette lesbians diving lapiduch naked on anissa kate pov 
http://promuvieclub.com/category/milf/ or go to ass fucking big cocks

----------


## Thomasbiose

септик для дачи https://dacha-pro.ru/catalog/septik/

----------


## agrohimeph

Приветствую Вас дамы и господа. 
 
С каждым годом состав удобрений и химикатов органического и неорганического происхождения становится все эффективнее. Они создаются с учетом особенностей грунта, растений и предохраняют их от заражения специфическими заболеваниями. Некоторые из химических удобрений универсальны в использовании и походят для небольших участков, другие же применяются только в определенных условиях. Так, неорганика прекрасно защищает, увеличивает и улучшает свойства урожая, однако не всегда подходит для зерновых или плодово-овощных культур. Мы предлагаем своим потребителям как испытанные десятилетиями классические удобрения, так и новые разработки, улучшающие состав почв, ускоряющие рост и даже идущие во благо животным. 
1)аммиачная селитра купить в минске  - Минеральные удобрения купить в Минске можно самовывозом в течении 20 минут, либо c оперативной доставкой. 
2)минеральные удобрения купить Минск - Мы предлагаем вам приобрести только комплексные препараты, позволяющие полностью насытить потребности растения после обработки. 
3)неорганические удобрения купить - Каждый товар проходит тщательные клинические испытания на различных видах почв и только после этого запускается в серийное производство. 
4)минеральные удобрения в Беларуси - Мы заботимся о том, чтобы предоставляемый нами сервис был высокого уровня. 
Мы будем рады Вас видеть у нас на вебресурсе НАЖМИТЕ ССЫЛКУ 
От всей души Вам всех благ! 
минеральные удобрения азот фосфор калий
торговля минеральными удобрениями
суперфосфат удобрение
карбамид применение
клубника удобрения весной
селитра купить
комплексное удобрение гранулах
минеральные удобрения химия
зерно удобрение
карбамид 25 кг купить
селитра цена
удобрение для чеснока
селитра карбамид
жидкие удобрения
удобрение для помидоров
карбамид яблоня
карбамид мочевина
растворимые удобрения
удобрения для посевов
азотные удобрения беларуси
удобрения декоративных деревьев кустарников
минеральные удобрения в саду
аммиачная селитра 50 кг
кислотность минеральных удобрений
аммиачная селитра азот
диаммофоска купить цена
азотно фосфорно калийное комплексное удобрение
микро и макро удобрения
калимагнезия
растение удобрения почвы
кристалон цветочный
удобрение для цитрусовых форте
карбамид суперфосфат
купить минеральные удобрения
сульфат калия купить
калиевая натриевая селитра
купить карбамид цена
аммоний фосфорнокислый
купить калийные удобрения
диаммофоска npk купить
внесение карбамида в почву
удобрение рассады огурцов
удобрение подсолнуха
сульфат калия гранулированный
удобрение для орхидей бона форте купить
кальциевая селитра марки а
фосфорные удобрения беларуси
удобрение кальция купить
аммиачная селитра купить в минске 1 кг
сульфат калия купить в минске

----------

